# Anyone close to Canyon Lake?



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm sure galvbay would love this piece but may be a bit far to go get it.

http://austin.craigslist.org/zip/484451255.html


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

WOW!

That is a big o' piece of burl!!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow...and the price is right! I wonder what type of tree that is????? That is one big chunk of wood. I sent the link to my nephew in Austin....maybe he will do a favor for his favorite uncle!! gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I don't think that would fit on my lathe :rotfl:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I know a gunsmith in Canyon Lake...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That woudn't fit in my pickup truck!:rotfl:



Bobby said:


> I don't think that would fit on my lathe :rotfl:


----------

